# Meme Smilies Active



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

Popular Internet Meme smilies are active.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)




----------



## Marzuq (5/8/15)

looks like 9gag meets ecigssa
awesome !!


----------



## Deckie (5/8/15)




----------



## Silver (5/8/15)

Wow, some of them are quite weird. But cool
@Gizmo, any chance these ones could get their own smilie tab?


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, some of them are quite weird. But cool
> @Gizmo, any chance these ones could get their own smilie tab?



Done Sir

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (5/8/15)




----------



## Marzuq (5/8/15)

now all we need is a 'winner winner chicken dinner' smiley

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

Awesome stuff @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> now all we need is a 'winner winner chicken dinner' smiley



Done


----------



## Marzuq (5/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Done


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

We just need someone to make one for a @Silver

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1 (5/8/15)

- the greedy smiley is pretty useful too


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/8/15)

What on earth is this?


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> What on earth is this?


 
Rainbow vomit soo strong it can make babies fly?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> Rainbow vomit soo strong it can make babies fly?



Makes total sense now


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)




----------



## kimbo (5/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> We just need someone to make one for a @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## phanatik (5/8/15)




----------



## 3FVape (5/8/15)

Wow, love them


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

I just LOVE this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/8/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 32882


 @Silver smiley implemented. Thanks Kimbo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/8/15)




----------



## MiffyPuff (5/8/15)




----------



## shaunnadan (5/8/15)

this definitely puts a smile on that face !!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (5/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> @Silver smiley implemented. Thanks Kimbo



OMG, i saw the tabs now @Gizmo!!!!
That will teach me to be off the forum for most of the day and to ask for different tabs

This is just too hilarious

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/15)

More smilies active:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/15)




----------



## Gizmo (21/3/16)

Even more smilies active.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (22/3/16)

Awesome! Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/3/16)

Wow that's a lot more smilies


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/3/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (22/3/16)

memes everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/3/16)

The murder ?


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)




----------



## NewOobY (23/3/16)

these are so cool thanks guys , checked them yesterday and was like mmmm, so many which one will I use


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/3/16)

Most awesome !


----------

